
Eric Schmidt says Elon Musk is ‘exactly wrong’ about AI - Ours90
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/25/eric-schmidt-musk-exactly-wrong/
======
sharemywin
I agree Elon Musk is wrong. a corporate dis-utopia is way more likely than a
robot takeover.

